# F-250 Problems Matching a Plow



## Deebee7 (May 3, 2012)

Got a 2009 F-250 Super Cab, 8' Bed FGWAR is 4800 lbs. 5.4L Gas, V-8.

I can't find any matches for Boss snowplows, or any V-Plows for that matter. The plow matching software on their sites say there are none available for this model. I was hoping to put a Boss Power VXT on it. Am I not looking at something right here? Can you help me find a reliable V Plow match please. The local dealer sells only Boss and Snow Dogg.

Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Not a problem Boss v plows are a good match for the F250/350.Go to 9.2 if you can.


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

problem seems to be the axle weight.


----------



## Deebee7 (May 3, 2012)

drp;1489235 said:


> problem seems to be the axle weight.


So then adding the 5600 lb. front coil springs in leau of the current 4800 lb. ones won't fix it? I want to operate a small 7'6 or 8'1 Boss V Plow. The axle couldn't hold up even after this upgrade?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

the axle is the same, its the springs that as different.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't worry,go with the Boss v plow. That truck will hold anything.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

No matter what you do It will not change the legality of the sticker on the door. Personally it will handle whatever you want on there.


----------



## jmiller31 (Nov 12, 2011)

I went with the snowdogg ex 80 for my 08 f250 super duty crew cab. nice plow. didn't get much use last year but for the two storms we had I was impressed


----------

